# Upgrade cpu acer aspire 3690??



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

hi
just wondering if anyone know if and by how much i could upgrade my cpu?
dual core? core2duo?
i've upgraded my ram to 2gb max
and replaced my hard drive with a 7200rpm
just wanted to see if i could max the cpu too :wink:
this isnt my main laptop but just a project i've bought off ebay and repaired 
thanks danray:


----------



## luvvgunn (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello,
Upgrading the CPU on a ACER laptop would be risky,considering it would most likely require a BIOS flash.
BIOS that may or may not even exist for that particular CPU/MB.
Looking at the ACER product page it appears there where three possible CPUs for that model. All of which are Celeron M CPUs, You may have upgraded as far as safely possible for that laptop.
Best of luck


----------



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
Thanks for the quick reply I was thinking that myself 
Time to sell it and on to the next project
Thanks again 
dan


----------

